# Spray painting front panel mesh



## specks (May 15, 2011)

I wanna paint the front panel mesh of my Ttake V4. The mesh is painted black and i plan to paint some parts yellow. Should i first paint it white before applying the final color or what? I could use some help from painters out there.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 15, 2011)

I wouldn't. 3 layers of paint is a bit much on a fine mesh. If it's too thick you'll end up notably decreasing air flow.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 15, 2011)

2 coats on mesh is enough, just coat it properly and take your time


----------



## specks (May 16, 2011)

The mesh is already painted black so do i still need to coat it white before spraying the final color?


----------



## theonedub (May 16, 2011)

Prep the mesh with sand paper so the paint adheres and doesn't chip or flake.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 16, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Prep the mesh with sand paper so the paint adheres and doesn't chip or flake.



this^^^^^ and then use a primer like white or grey, (they are called primer on the cans) 

dont just use regular color as a primer, it sucks

go with a white primer imo, makes the yellow more bright


----------



## micropage7 (May 28, 2011)

better use primer first so the top coat glued better, and by using primer you would  use less top coat


----------



## theJesus (May 28, 2011)

You can get paint that doesn't require primer.  Works fine for me.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 28, 2011)

I make expanded metal.  The honeycomb mesh you're looking for is an absolute bear to work with and get an even coating of paint on.  Industrially, they powder coat and bake the metal sheet to create a thin even coating.

If you want to get a decent coat of paint you'll need to clean the piece with an abrasive and some rubbing or denatured alcohol (rubbing if thickness does not matter, denatured if you want to strip all of the black).  Hit the piece with 2 coats for yellow paint; a pair of thin even coats should be enough to cover any remaining black.  Finish up with a layer of enamel to prevent chipping and friction damage.

If you're planning on doing this often I'd invest in a powder coating rig.  Sears sells the guns and charging equipment, and you can bake the pieces in you oven.  It might cost you a little more, but gives some very professional looking results.  In addition, the single layer of powder coat requires no enamel but resists damage as well as enameled spray paint.


----------



## Luciel (May 30, 2011)

I did the mesh on my case mod (almost the entire side) by sandpapering it down, mostly to get rid of the factory lacquer, then I just added a base of black, and the yellow and orangybrown on top (for the effect I wanted), but it was from far away so coats where pretty thin, not like a full solid colour would be, to finish, I applied lacquer.


----------



## user21 (Jun 12, 2011)

specks said:


> I wanna paint the front panel mesh of my Ttake V4. The mesh is painted black and i plan to paint some parts yellow. Should i first paint it white before applying the final color or what? I could use some help from painters out there.



OK this is kinda gr8 idea and i cant stand without helping you 

1st step you got to remove the already painted black!!! for that you need to sand it off first
2nd you need to apply prime coat(one hour duration after applying it or more if required)
3rd the paint you want to use metal yellow, chrome yellow, regular yellow, three coats with time intervals, i usually take too long so that the paint may dry off completely, results are the same as industrial standards! make sure you have quality paint


----------



## Jetster (Jun 12, 2011)

use paint remover. Just first make sure its not plastic. If its powercoat it may not come off then just ruff it up


----------

